# Euro Hog Skull Mount in the works



## Just BB (Oct 18, 2007)

I am a beginner at this but thought I'd post some pics and hints to doing a hog skull. First thing I found out is I should have spent $80 and took it to my Taxidermist! 2nd thing is there are alot of opinions and methods for doing this. I'm learning the hard way. Hogs are full of grease. I presently have the skull back in a bucket of strong Dawn Dish detergent solution soaking to get the remaining grease out before final whitening and sealing. But it is an enjoyable project. One common thought is to not actually boil but simmer. Over boiling causes weakening of the skull amoung other things. Another mistake folks may make is to use Clorox to Bleach. Using Clorox will weaken the bone and it will flake later. I chose to "Cook" my skull intead of Meat eating Beatles (cause I didn't have any) or Maceration due to the odor I may have to deal with for weeks (wife said NO)
The best thing I did was found this Taxidermy forum site and used it to gain knowledge.

http://www.taxidermy.net/forum/

First step was to remove as much meat as possible. Note the fan in the background to keep the flies away!









After several simmering sessions in Dawn and Borax solution my son Ben (it's his Hog) cleans, scrapes and glues teeth back that have fallen out. One key is that you must remove any and all meat and nasal linings or you will have a maggot issue!





After cleaning but before degreasing. Note the yellowish tint and spotches on skull. This is grease in the bone. Some soak in dawn to remove grease, others use degreasing agents made for this, others use either an ammonia or acetone soak. Acetone soaking should be left up to professionals has it is extremely dangerous and was something I wasn't going to attemp.






As stated earlier, the skull is bathing in Dawn to remove grease. Has the water turns greasy and discolored it is changed until the water stays clear and skull is white. Then we will dry, brush on a solution of 40 vol peroxide and clarol basic white to bleach the skull. After a couple of days we'll rinse it, let it dry and paint on a 50/50 mix of Elmers white glue and water. Then it will be plaque time, which we're going to make out of Oak slabs.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats cool!


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Oct 18, 2007)

Different but it looks nice! I have never seen one like that. Tim


----------



## Just BB (Oct 18, 2007)

TrophyHunterNGa said:


> Different but it looks nice! I have never seen one like that. Tim



Guess their different on Mars ungh


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Oct 18, 2007)

I haven't been there yet but it is in the works. This weekend when I make contact I will see if they can get me there to check on this...
Might take Marvin the Emu Killer along


----------



## ronmac13 (Oct 18, 2007)

with the top part of  it sticking up, it reminds me of a teradactyl(sp).

very cool.


----------



## sbrown (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats interesting. I have a boars head in the freezer that I have been wanting to tackle just didn't know if I could handle it or not but I think I can do it. Worst thing happens I guess is I waste a pig head huh?


----------



## huntfish (Oct 18, 2007)

TrophyHunterNGa said:


> Might take Marvin the Emu Killer along



Very good job Mr. BB.....

As for Emus, ole Jasper and FX can tell you the details.  My guiding fee can be considered high but I have a 100% sucess on harvest.


----------



## CollinsK (Oct 18, 2007)

You may find you dont want to do the glue thing I dont like the shine it put on my skulls and you will find that even after the hog skull is dry it will have a smell. If you glue coat it it will make it hard to rewash it in dawn. 
Kim


----------



## Just BB (Oct 18, 2007)

CollinsK said:


> You may find you dont want to do the glue thing I dont like the shine it put on my skulls and you will find that even after the hog skull is dry it will have a smell. If you glue coat it it will make it hard to rewash it in dawn.
> Kim



Thanks for the heads up Kim. As I said, I'm a novice at this. Any suggestions? I'm open to all the help I can get.


----------



## deerstand (Oct 19, 2007)

did you make "hogs head cheese" while you were at it?


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Oct 21, 2007)

good job on the skull


----------



## Dub (Oct 21, 2007)

Cool project....good to see your son hard at it.  That will be something that he'll be proud of, too.

I agree, that'd I'd probably cheat, too, spending the $ at the taxidermist.


----------

